
Galactic-Scale Electric Fields Could Solve the Dark Matter Mystery - freefrancisco
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/galactic-scale-electric-fields-could-solve-the-dark-matter-mystery-says-physicist-117a6488ba0e
======
geophile
In the layperson-oriented articles I've read, the clear proof of dark matter
is gravitational lensing. This article seems to be saying that you might not
need dark matter to explain galaxy size and shape, not that electric fields
"explain" dark matter. So it seems to me that the title of the article, (and
the intro paragraph, at least) is misleading.

